# Chepstow



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Hi All, 

Apologies if my searching has let me down, I have tried, honest! 

We're going to Chepstow for a few hours next week; looking at the council's list of car parks, none of them allow vehicles over 2.5t. I know we parked by the castle a few years ago, not sure if the rules have changed or we didn't notice last time. 

Does anyone know where it's possible to park near to the town?

Thanks 
-H


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think these weight limits are intended to deter commercial vehicles, and don't apply to motorhomes. Doesn't stop some over zealous official giving you a ticket, though :roll:


----------



## Rayo (Jan 3, 2010)

The car park at Tesco's doesn't have any height restrictions, and that's as close to the town centre as you are going to get.

Rayo


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for your help, guys. Will check out the Tesco car park.

Mike, what you say is right. I contacted the council and had a reply saying just what you said (well, except for the bit about over-zealous wardens). I'll keep the email on my phone, just in case I encounter one of the latter.

-H


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

hi i went in to tesco car park whith my mh 7.5 long it was ok +
if you want to be near the 7 follow sign for barracks right to the end to the pub some times you can park out side of pub
dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

relay said:


> Thanks for your help, guys. Will check out the Tesco car park.
> 
> Mike, what you say is right. I contacted the council and had a reply saying just what you said (well, except for the bit about over-zealous wardens). I'll keep the email on my phone, just in case I encounter one of the latter.
> 
> -H


yup - always keep any back up, never know when you might need it!!


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Just to follow-up. We parked in the car park near the castle. No problems at all, £1.80 for 4 hours. We parked nearest the river (single bays) and that way we only just overhung the parking box (we're 6m). There was some room in most of the car parks. 

We parked in the Tesco car park for a while the next day (free for up to 3 hours).

We stayed on a CL at Mathern, just a couple of miles from Chepstow, £5 per night. Great views of the Severn Bridges.

-H


----------

